# Shipping



## liamsloan (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, I may be moving to Nelson NZ very soon for work reasons. Can anyone advise of an efficient and effective shipping service from UK? Would you advise taking all furniture from UK to NZ? It's nice furniture but not hugely expensive stuff.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

liamsloan said:


> Hi everyone, I may be moving to Nelson NZ very soon for work reasons. Can anyone advise of an efficient and effective shipping service from UK? Would you advise taking all furniture from UK to NZ? It's nice furniture but not hugely expensive stuff.


PSS International and yes take everything. Majority of things are way more expensive here and not as good quality. 
Even if you decide you don't want an item after shipping it here, you can always sell it on.


----------



## liamsloan (Oct 11, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your recommendation and comments - very useful. I have just bought a new car too so am hoping that they will let me put that in the container too (along with my moped).

Any idea of potential costs?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

liamsloan said:


> Thanks for your recommendation and comments - very useful. I have just bought a new car too so am hoping that they will let me put that in the container too (along with my moped).
> 
> Any idea of potential costs?


If you have not owned the vehicle for at least 12 months then NZ Customs will charge you 15% GST on the vehicle's assumed NZ value, so not a good idea to bring across a new car as :-
(1) you get stung for 15% tax 
(2) resale value is poor as it's not a vehicle to nz spec 
(3) Even less if it's a manual transmission as the majority of vehicles here are auto 
(4) It's all KPH and KM's here and not MPH and miles which may cause issues whilst driving 
(5) indicators/wipers/hi beam switchgear is the opposite way around on a vehicle that is to NZ spec. 
(6) there are costs involved to satisfy compliance, warrant of fitness, registration and vehicle licence that will be additional to shipping costs
(7) maintenance costs will be higher just because it's a European import, even if the same car is available here in NZ
(8) you also have to pay extra for shipping and shipping insurance
(9) it takes around 10 - 12 weeks to arrive and you must be here to take responsibility for it when it arrives in port

Due to the above, we sold our 7 month old new suv before we came out and just bought another when we arrived.


----------



## dawngoingnz (Oct 9, 2015)

PSS were good for us, take everything - generally most stuff is more expensive here.


----------

